# Acela Express 8-16 and 8-23



## NECRider (Aug 26, 2009)

So, I took the Acela express from WAS to NYP on Sunday, August 16th and Sunday, August 23rd. I arrived at Union Station at about 8:00 am to catch the 9:00 out. It was so surreal to see a bustling station so empty. I had a croissant at au bon pain before boarding. The train left on time, and it was smooth sailing until we were outside of Wilmington, Delaware, where we sat and waited for about five minutes. Onboard, I had a burger and a pepsi, which was ok. We arrived at Pennsylvania Station on time.

I arrived at Pennsylvania Station at around 10:45 for my Noon train out. Picked up a newspaper, and waited for the track announcement. When they announced it, I took off so that I could get a good seat. I ended up sitting in the Quiet car, where the conductor gave us a speech about shutting up in the quiet car. It was smooth sailing all the way to union station. When I got up to get a soda, I left my newspaper on my seat. When I get back, it's gone, and some jerk a few rows up was reading it. It seemed rude by him, but I didn't feel like starting something over it. I got a little peeved about it later, as it was a souviner, but I shelled out another $1.25 for another.

Overall, the train was great. Nice, fast and convent to everything. I could make a daytrip to New York by taking amtrak. Now, amtrak is my way of travel across america! Hopefully, I'll go to New York again in a few months on Acela!!

Here are some pictures:







Union Station on a Sunday morning






Waiting to leave






Philly??






NJT






The Rock






Me chillin on the set of a new Drew Barrymore Movie!






Drew Barrymore






Her Costar, Justin Long






Class of '69 at citi field






She brought us to WAS just on time!

(I fail at picture resizeing, so if any Mods want to make them smaller, go ahead) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Who won the baseball game?


----------



## NECRider (Aug 26, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for the report. Who won the baseball game?


The Phillies. I've come to the conclusion that a mets win is a rare feat


----------



## acelafan (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the trip! Isn't Amtrak great? I really enjoy taking the train. I did travel on Acela in July (BOS-WAS) but I have to admit I was a little disappointed in the quality of the cars. Several of the tray tables were broken or inoperative altogether. The quiet car on Acela made a horrendous creaking and squeaking noise above 60mph - I ended up moving to another car before we got to the Route 128 station. Even the staff complained about the noise it made.

I am sure the Acela trainsets were really awesome when they were brand new, but they are showing some age and deferred maintenance...I wonder if they will be refurbished in the future? It's unfortunate Amtrak has to literally beg for money each year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2009)

Great trip report and pics!Theres always jerks everywhere you go but seems to be fewer on trains!I hope you try the LD trains when you get the chance,Acela is fantastic but so are all Amtrak trains!BTW,thats an exceelent point about the Acela consists getting long in the tooth,perhaps Alan or some other in the know member has info on when/if theyll be refurbed or replaced?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 27, 2009)

acelafan said:


> I am sure the Acela trainsets were really awesome when they were brand new, but they are showing some age and deferred maintenance...I wonder if they will be refurbished in the future? It's unfortunate Amtrak has to literally beg for money each year.


They are currently going through a refurbishment program. I believe about half the trainsets have now made it through the program, so it will probably be another year, perhaps two before they are all done.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

NECRider said:


> Me chillin on the set of a new Drew Barrymore Movie!


Aloha

I am a little surprised they let you sit on that dolly. Did they tell you that that setup they let you pose with cost a little under a quarter million dollars. Also surprised you were able to take such a closeup picture of Drew, She is one fine woman. Consider yourself very lucky


----------



## acelafan (Aug 27, 2009)

AlanB said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure the Acela trainsets were really awesome when they were brand new, but they are showing some age and deferred maintenance...I wonder if they will be refurbished in the future? It's unfortunate Amtrak has to literally beg for money each year.
> ...


Hey that's great...there is hope! After riding that #2163 with the crappy equipment I decided the extra money really wasn't worth it - I find the regionals very comfortable and their timetable suits me fine. I'll ask my buddy next time he rides Acela to comment about any refurbished cars.


----------



## NECRider (Aug 27, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> NECRider said:
> 
> 
> > Me chillin on the set of a new Drew Barrymore Movie!
> ...


My uncle is one of the set grips, so he let me. The work they put into doing a 60 second scene was amaizing


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 28, 2009)

NECRider said:


> My uncle is one of the set grips, so he let me. The work they put into doing a 60 second scene was amaizing


Aloha

Ok that make sense. What Local is your uncle out of? We electricians will never tell a grip they are the backbone of the industry. And our description of a grip is: If it is dirty, heavy and wheels, a grip will pick it up and carry it! And you are correct what happens behind the camera is amazing.

Eric


----------

